# When do doelings first come in heat?



## feistymomma (May 20, 2009)

Hello all,

I was wondering when doelings (alpines and nubians to be specific) come into their first heat cycle. The reason I ask this is...Last night I went to feed my 2 doelings their evening bottle my alpine doeling kept "riding" my nubian doeling. I didn't think much of it last night, but this morning she just wouldn't stop. It was so bad she wouldn't eat her bottle. Usually I just hold it out and she eats, but I had to go and physically hold her so she would eat. The only thing I could think of was a possible heat cycle (dogs will do that when they are in heat), but they are both only 7 weeks old. Is this something normal that she is going? I am a paraniod person =) and always thinks something is wrong! :crazy


----------



## lexnspice (Nov 12, 2009)

does come in heat late aug-sept thru early feb. my little ones do that, the little bucks do it to each other and so do my doelings. and visa-veras. It is normal, when bucks get about 4 months thats when you have to watch out. you will need to seperate them. :yeahthat Patty


----------



## feistymomma (May 20, 2009)

Well, I only have two doelings now, so I guess I am in good shape. Thanks! I thought it should be normal and I thought they shouldn't be in heat . (a) they are little and (b) wrong time of year. So, it makes me feel better =)


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

It's a dominance thing (but they will also do it when in heat). And I sure wouldn't be leaving bucks in with does past about 8 weeks of age.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

BTW, first heats here were in July last year.


----------



## feistymomma (May 20, 2009)

I don't think I would feel comfortable leaving bucklings in with doelings past a few weeks; like 3. I wouldn't want to take the risk, but I do not have a buckling yet, so I don't have that problem. I guess Apple is just showing Pixie that she is the "herd princess"  She was my first doeling and Pixie is new, so the dominance thing makes sense.


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 15, 2008)

Talking about dominence thing I have 2 bucklings that are 3 months old they have a repurposed choir raiser in their pen that they love to lay on it is only about 6 inches tall. Well the more dominent buckling started to nudge the less dom one off a bit at a time almost like when you were in grade school a bunch of kids on a bench and you nudges the one on the end off til they fell. It is hilairious. Sage just does not get it Red has a favorite spot and he will move him to sit there.

Back on subject is it even possible that a 3 month buck could breed through a fence ( cattle panel) I just noticed that one of my dry doelings ( she is old enough to bred now wish she had been during breeding time!) looked like she may have been gotten! I have seen a itty bit of clearish white gunk during heat but this was more then I had even seen before.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Since we have seen a male tie with a bitch here on our place (mother and older boarded intact son  and had a beautiful litter from it with our Ridgebacks, and they are as big as most folks juniors...70 to 90 pounds, I never believed the old breeding through a fence thing but do now. I don't keep even infant bucklings with their sisters past a few days mostly because they are so much more agressive, and certainly would not be keeping them, if you live in the south, past May in with their sisters. Vicki


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

I had an Alpine doeling get bred when she was 5 months old one time. She climbed the gate and got in with the buck.


----------

